# XM weather service



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Has anyone tried this data service?

Weather data service via XM yields interesting GPS units like this aviation device:

http://www.sportys.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&did=19&product_id=9590










Garmin GPSMAP 396
All the great features of the 296, PLUS XM datalink weather!
The new Garmin GPSMAP 396 is a truly portable Multi-Function Display. It combines a sharp color moving map, Garmin's popular terrain alerting and satellite datalink weather. An integrated GXM 30 smart antenna makes the satellite connection, enabling the unit to receive and process XM Weather and flight safety products. In addition to offering the outstanding features and operation of the GPSMAP 296, the GPSMAP 396 allows pilots to display NEXRAD radar, Temporary Flight Restrictions (TFRs), METARs, TAFs, Winds Aloft and many other useful weather products through a subscription with XM Radio data services.

Speaking of XM Radio, the audio and entertainment from XM Satellite Radio is also available via an audio jack on the unit. An additional subscription is required for XM Radio entertainment. What more could you ask from a GPS portable? How about displaying TIS traffic when interfaced with a Garmin GTX330 transponder, and channeling a Garmin SL30 Nav/Com by highlighting a frequency on the GPSMAP 396 and pressing the enter button. The GPSMAP 396 also performs in the car or on the boat as well, with turn by turn directions.

Features:
• WAAS-enabled, 12 parallel channel GPS receiver
• 256-color, sunlight readable TFT screen
• 3.8" diagonal, 480 x 320 pixel screen
• GXM 30 smart antenna for XM Satellite Radio Services
• Full Jeppesen® aviation database, including instrument approaches
• Terrain/obstacle display with pop up warnings
• Built-in basemap with automatic routing and turn by turn directions
• Provides voice prompt road guidance
• Rechargeable lithium-ion battery offers 5 to 15 hours of use depending on backlight
• 3000 user waypoints
• 50 reversible routes with 1,200 waypoints per route
• Adjustable quad helix antenna
• Adjustable yoke mount
• Measures 5.7"w x 3.2"h x 1.9"d

Included:
GPS, USB interface cable, cigarette lighter adapter, AC adapter, yoke mount, automotive mount, rechargeable lithium-ion battery, carrying case, Trip and Waypoint Manager CD, owner's manual, quick reference guide.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

The weather service is very cool. I just can't justify the $$$ yet.

You may want to check over at http://www.xmfan.com. I am sure some of them have it.


----------

